# Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2014)

*Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

					In einer Pressemitteilung hat Deepcool die baldige Verfügbarkeit der Captain-Serie bestehend aus drei Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen angekündigt. Der Radiator ist wahlweise eins, zwei oder drei Mal 120 mm groß, sodass man als dritter Hersteller eine 360-mm-Variante anbieten wird. Preislich werden zwischen 80 und 140 US-Dollar fällig.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*


----------



## Joselman (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

Die Lüfter haben keinen anständigen Rahmen der mit dem Radi abschließt. Das nenne ich mal fail.


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

Als ob das heutzutage noch jemanden interessiert, Hauptsache es sieht voll cool aus und hat irgendwelche Trendfarben verbaut...


----------



## n3rd (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

Mich wundern die Hervorhebungen auf den Enden der Roterblätter. Klar, Sie vergrößern die Oberfläche u. u.U. die Förderleistung, aber die Luft wird doch stärker verwirbelt => wird lauter!


----------



## bootzeit (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

Bitte die 240er testen .


----------



## locojens (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

Wird eben nicht lauter (es sei denn die drehen so schnell wie eine Turbine) das ist der selbe Effekt wie bei den Winglets/Wingtipps bei Flugzeugen, bei denen verhindern/vermindern selbige verwirbelungen am Tragflächenende.
D.h. sollen diese "Rillen" wohl dafür sorgen das an den Enden des "Ventilators" Luft weniger um die Enden und gegen das Gehäuse verwirbelt wird. 

Aber was das nun in dem Fall bringen mag? ... Ich warte auf den entsprechenden Test.


----------



## 9maddin9 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

Bin gespannt was der Kühler in den Tests bringt.


----------



## HollyD (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

Gibt es schon Tests? Bin auf der Suche nach einer AIO-Wasserkühl-Lösung für meinen LianLi X500FX. Dieser bietet so gut wie keinen Platz. :/


----------



## cool4top (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 120/240/360: AiO-Wasserkühlung mit bis zu 360 mm großem Radiator*

der 360er radi ist für eine einzige CPU eigentlich überdimensioniert


----------

